# CP-140 Aurora at Hamilton Air Show



## seawolf (17 Jun 2012)

I had an awesome weekend at the Air Show in Hamilton, ON.

I have my ACSO test this week (was supposed to be Monday, but CFRC called and moved it to Friday) so I was really interested in the CP-140 at the show. I was there yesterday and watched it's display but arrived too late and did not pay for ramp access to get close to it, as it was not in the static display.

Well later in the afternoon I ran into the crew at the beer tent (of course) and spoke for like 30 mins to one of the ACSO's on board and he explained sooo much to me about the career. Not just the Aurora but the maritime helicopters and stuff that 404 EW Sqn does. He asked if I got a chance to see the plane up close in the morning, and I said no. He quickly said come back tomorrow morning and we will figure out a way to get you to see it early, and gave me his cell # to text.

Well, I arrive today and he comes and gets me at the gate and escorts me into the area where the flying planes are located and I basically spent the next 2 hours getting a tour of the plane and chatting with the 3 ACSO's and a couple pilots that were hanging around.

I'd really like to thank Josh and the whole crew of this Aurora from Greenwood, NS for their awesome friendliness and going out of their way so that an ACSO hopeful could get an up close and thorough tour of the CP-140  

Some pics from inside the Aurora (sorry CDN Aviator - you can't escape your office   ):

Non Acoustic Sensor Operator Seats:






Hopefully Where I Will Sit (Tac Nav seat (closest) and Nav/Com seat):





Acoustic Sensor Operator Seats (Active on right, Passive on Left):





View from ACSO area to Cockpit:





Beauty:


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jun 2012)

seawolf said:
			
		

> 404 EW Sqn does.



*414* EW Sqn.

404 Sqn is the CP-140 Operational Training Unit.



> Some pics from inside the Aurora (sorry CDN Aviator - you can't escape your office   ):



That's quite alright. Glad you got a good tour, too bad it was from Greenwood pukes.


----------



## seawolf (17 Jun 2012)

Yep - sorry.... 414. Mistype.

I like how the this airframe is in just phase 2 of the updates it's computer is like the size of 4 highschool lockers and has 256kB of ram.

If I do get ACSO I'm excited to see it again in phase 3 with the new LCD displays and all new sensors




> Greenwood Pukes


 - Going to assume you are in Comox then...


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jun 2012)

seawolf said:
			
		

> it's computer is like the size of 4 highschool lockers and has 256kB of ram.



450 lbs of Commodore 64.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Jun 2012)

RCAF, flying 1960's technology, in a plane built in the 70's, upgraded to 90's technology into the 21st century ......

 ;D


----------



## Sythen (17 Jun 2012)

I didn't even know we had this type of capability, regardless of how old it is. Just reading on wikipedia (I know, I know) about it a bit.. Anyone know of a decent site that has Canadian military capabilities on it? I know what I had in the Infantry, but know absolutely nothing about our naval (as my coworker who is a former Chief likes to point out) and air power. Come to think of it, I really don't know anything about our artillery or armoured forces either lol.. Except they are loud when firing over your head


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jun 2012)

Sythen said:
			
		

> I didn't even know we had this type of capability, regardless of how old it is. Just reading on wikipedia (I know, I know) about it a bit.. Anyone know of a decent site that has Canadian military capabilities on it?



The CF website has a pretty good section with some good photography and video.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jun 2012)

Youtube also has some good stuff:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDHIQ0J6Vww


----------



## cupper (17 Jun 2012)

Glad to hear that the aircrew made such an effort to give you as much info and an excellent tour.

A much deserved


----------



## Sythen (17 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The CF website has a pretty good section with some good photography and video.



Didn't realize how little I did know.. We have tons of different planes:

http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca/v2/equip/index-eng.asp


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jun 2012)

Sythen said:
			
		

> I didn't even know we had this type of capability,



Most people don't, even inside the RCAF itself. The development in theatre of the SCAR-C mission, on top of the overland capability we worked to develop since 2006, took many higher-ups by surprise at what could be done.


----------



## dimsum (17 Jun 2012)

Glad you had the in-depth chat.  I kinda miss that airframe (well, living in Comox) 

CDN Aviator:  Zip it.  I know what you're going to say.  I see it enough on FB.


----------



## seawolf (17 Jun 2012)

I was completely wow'd by the capabilities of the plane. And with their new camera - they are doing more and more stuff with the military and special forces. 

Also to put the 70's technology in perspective - these guys came 2nd out of I think a hundred airframes on this exercise in the states and they werent even told as much info as the Americans. The new P8 came 12th they said. It's still a very capable plane. 

I'm really excited about ACSO now.

Plus an ACSO is the one with the FIRE button


----------



## dimsum (17 Jun 2012)

seawolf said:
			
		

> I was completely wow'd by the capabilities of the plane. And with their new camera - they are doing more and more stuff with the military and special forces.
> 
> Also to put the 70's technology in perspective - these guys came 2nd out of I think a hundred airframes on this exercise in the states and they werent even told as much info as the Americans. The new P8 came 12th they said. It's still a very capable plane.
> 
> ...



At the risk of sounding propaganda-y, ACSO will be an interesting trade in the next little while.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jun 2012)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> CDN Aviator:  Zip it.



I will do no such thing. You deserve every bit of flak fired in your direction.

You suck, i hate you, that is all.



			
				seawolf said:
			
		

> And with their new camera - they are doing more and more stuff with the military and special forces.



I know you got a bit of a sales pitch but, just so you know, the "new camera" has been around for 7 years (i took the first OTU course with it). We've been developing procedures and working with land forces and SF since 2006.



> The new P8 came 12th they said. It's still a very capable plane.



To put that into perspective for you, the P-8 is still under development. This is not an aircraft and crew who has had the benefit of years and years of operation. They are still developing the systems and learning what it can do and how to use it. When the operational squadrons get the AIMP Block 3 Aurora, we are going to be just as f***ed up for quite some time.



> I'm really excited about ACSO now.



Good luck.



> Plus an ACSO is the one with the FIRE button



Yes, but the "on" switch (MASTER ARM) for that button is controlled only by the pilot.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jun 2012)

Kudos to the crew who went the extra mile to give someone interested in the CF an extra look.


----------



## Sub_Guy (17 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Youtube also has some good stuff:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDHIQ0J6Vww



I love this video, but who is that clown speaking at minute 1:38?


----------



## seawolf (18 Jun 2012)

Thanks guys,

And i know i got a bit of a sales pitch. I was just saying to my parents i wish i got 2 hours with a logO and an Armour O to have their pitches as well. But no such luck.

And a 7 year new camera is still a whole lot newer then those 80Lb CRT monitors from the '70's. 

The other really cool thing is that this particular crew had 2 members from foreign Air Forces. It's TacNav was from the RAF and one pilot was US Navy P-3 pilot.

The whole crew was great, they didnt have to do 1/2 the stuff they did for me. I'm glad i had the balls to go up to them in the beer tent.


CDN Aviator: how low do you have to be to use he MAD?


----------



## Sub_Guy (18 Jun 2012)

seawolf said:
			
		

> I was completely wow'd by the capabilities of the plane. And with their new camera - they are doing more and more stuff with the military and special forces.
> 
> Also to put the 70's technology in perspective - these guys came 2nd out of I think a hundred airframes on this exercise in the states and they werent even told as much info as the Americans. The new P8 came 12th they said. It's still a very capable plane.



I am shocked they found that many MPA's to fly during an exercise, at least 12, that is a feat.

To say the Canadians finished 2nd, and the P8 finished 12th, sounds an awful like beer tent talk.
Most exercises are not ranking competitions, except Fincastle, and the yearly O'brien competition ( 405 vs 407), to which 405 lost.  

I just completed an exercise with both the P8 and block 3 Aurora.  In terms of ASW they blew the doors off us when it came to tracking subs and the extended ranges they were getting


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jun 2012)

seawolf said:
			
		

> CDN Aviator: how low do you have to be to use he MAD?



Short answer: It depends.

Long answer: Become a crew member and you will know since i won't tell you here.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jun 2012)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> I love this video, but who is that clown speaking at minute 1:38?



I used to work with that guy.


----------



## seawolf (18 Jun 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Short answer: It depends.
> 
> Long answer: Become a crew member and you will know since i won't tell you here.




Roger That


----------



## cupper (18 Jun 2012)

seawolf said:
			
		

> CDN Aviator: how low do you have to be to use he MAD?



If you can see fish swimming by your window, you are too low. ;D


----------



## Sub_Guy (19 Jun 2012)

seawolf said:
			
		

> CDN Aviator: how low do you have to be to use he MAD?



CDN_Avaitor calls MAD marks at 25,000 feet.

Yes he is that good.


----------



## SoldierInAYear (19 Jun 2012)

They put on a good show, i'll post some of the pictures I got from the air show later.


----------

